# The Science Tattoo Emporium



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 30, 2009)

The Science Tattoo Emporium

I find the whole concept of tattoos a bit bewildering and sometimes disconcerting.

This site offers an album of science tattoos, although the links to science for some of them seem a tad obscure.

This serotonin tattoo is an example, found on a blog post that led me to the remainder of the exhibition:



Maybe it can double as a MedicAlert device?

Here's one for the computer geek:


----------



## Halo (Mar 30, 2009)

Interesting tattooo but I was wondering....when this person gets older and the tattoo starts to sag, will their serotonin drop as well :rofl:


----------



## Banned (Mar 30, 2009)

Very funny, Halo (I actually did laugh).

I've seen the serotonin one before, and even thought about getting it.  But it doesn't really fit with the animal theme I have going on with my tattoos.

I'm thinking about what my next tattoo will be, and I'm a bit stumped as to what to get and where to put it.  I currently have a cat head on my right ankle, Thumper on my upper right arm, and a turtle on my lower right arm.  All my tattoos have to go on the right side of my body...it's just this thing I have...so I don't really know what to get next...most people are shocked I don't have a dog tattoo...

---------- Post added later and automatically merged ---------- 

I actually thought about getting all the bones of the foot tattooed on the top of the foot, so when you look down it looks like you're looking at an x-ray of the foot...how cool (and painful) would that be?


----------

